# flappy bird android/ios



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody play Flappy bird? I only downloaded it sunday and then yesterday its been taken down from app store apparently. Ebay is full of people selling there phones with it Installed for ridiculous prices. The best one I saw was a iphone 5 with Flappy Bird installed and you get a free 2007 audi s3 !!! Mind u it was £150,000 reserve not met.

My highest score is only 41.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I got 89


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I downloaded it, played it, hated it and deleted it! Biggest crock I've tried in ages. I honestly can't understand the fuss.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm useless at it. 

It is amusing, but the hype around it is way over the top. 

Can't believe any of the silly prices mentioned are remotely genuine. I guess people will still manage to share it through Android and jailbroken iPhones.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

J1ODY A said:


> I got 89


Lol first few times I played it I couldnt get above 5. Cant get above 41 now. 89 is really good.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Willows-dad said:


> I downloaded it, played it, hated it and deleted it! Biggest crock I've tried in ages. I honestly can't understand the fuss.


It is amusing and can get quite frustrating.



Kerr said:


> I'm useless at it.
> 
> It is amusing, but the hype around it is way over the top.
> 
> Can't believe any of the silly prices mentioned are remotely genuine. I guess people will still manage to share it through Android and jailbroken iPhones.


I cant believe that the developer took the game down because he couldnt handle how popular it was becoming. They reckon he was earning thousands each day just from advertisement.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

someone posted this on FB im yet to see a phone sell for a stupid price with flappy birds installed, theres lots on ebay but one single bid?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Willows-dad said:


> I downloaded it, played it, hated it and deleted it! Biggest crock I've tried in ages. I honestly can't understand the fuss.


Seconded, lasted about 5 mins on my phone


----------

